

Bush to Host First in Series of Summits on Financial Crisis   - arturseg57
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=atEt2ELh7cZY&refer=home

======
satyajit
What a joke? Its like Bin Laden hosting a talk on concerns over Al Qaida!

~~~
SwellJoe
Except the economic crisis is not an invention of the CIA, as far as I know.

